# HP ColorLaserJet CP3505X - Relationship between different Color Options



## b_gossweiler (Jun 19, 2009)

*HP ColorLaserJet CP3505X: Disable Color Mangement*

Hi everybody,

I know this is not exactly the right forum to ask this question, but I've put up the question in the HP Laserjet forum and have not received any answer to it. Maybe somebody out here can answer it out of experience with a HP Color Laserjet printer:

I would like to calibrate my HP CP35'5X Color Laser Jet printer and then use the generated ICC Profile for printing out of LR2.3, with application controlled printing.
I am using a Syder 3Print Spectrocolorimeter to calibrate the printer.

In order to properly calibrate the printer and later use the ICC Profile from within an application (e.g. Lightroom), I need to be able to disable color management in the printer.

According to the manual (Software Technical Reference), I should be able to select "None" under "Color Themes" in the color management tab. But, in the dropdown list only shows the following options:
Standard (sRGB)
Image Optimization (sRGB)
Adobe RGB (1998 )
Vivid (sRGB)
Custom Profile
I am using the drivers PCL5c, PCL6 and PS (61.'82.61.41 of 16 Dec 2''8 ), none of the drivers shows the "None" option.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi everybody,


I know this is not exactly the right forum to ask this question, but I've put up the question in the HP Laserjet forum and have not received any answer to it. Maybe somebody out here can answer it out of experience with a HP Color Laserjet printer:


Can anybody explain the relationship/interaction between the different Color Options (e.g. in the PCL6 driver) of the CP35'5X to me?

*Options available:*

*1) Driver Properties*
Color Management:
Automatic
Manual
Default Color Profile


*2) Printing Preferences*
Advanced Tab:
 ICM Method
Disabled
Handled by Host System
Handled by Printer

Color Tab:
 Color Themes
Default (sRGB)
Image Optimization
Adobe RGB
None
Custom Profile

What kind of profiles are involved when printing output from an application in which case? The manual is very unspecific about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For example: 

Under which circumstances is the profile specified under Manual Color Management in the Driver Properties used? And is it the only correction applied under those circumstances?
What profile is being applied when "ICM Handled by Printer" is chosen in the Printing Preferences?
Under which circumstances are the Color Themes specified under the Color Tab used, and under which circumstances are they ignored?
I am completely confused an would appreciate any explanation.

Thanks


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 20, 2009)

Mod Note: I merged the two separate threads, since the answers to one will likely touch on the other.

Beat, welcome to the Forums.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 20, 2009)

Brad Snyder said:


> Mod Note: I merged the two separate threads, since the answers to one will likely touch on the other.
> 
> Beat, welcome to the Forums.



Thank you, Brad, this makes sense. I've been reading quite a lot in this forum and I'll try to contribute as much as I can.

Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd offer you some advice, but I've been struggling with similar issues on my very low-end HP inkjet.  I've given up profiling it, and get mostly acceptable results letting the printer handle color.  If color's critical, and in my work, it rarely is, I go with a pro lab.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 21, 2009)

Brad Snyder said:


> I'd offer you some advice, but I've been struggling with similar issues on my very low-end HP inkjet.  I've given up profiling it, and get mostly acceptable results letting the printer handle color.  If color's critical, and in my work, it rarely is, I go with a pro lab.



Thank you, Brad. Besides of not being able to print correctly what I see and having bought my Spectrocolorimeter for nothing, not being able to understand what's going on just drives me mad as a IT professional.

I'm aware that a laser printer is not the top choice to print fotos, it would be used more for casual purposes.

Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 22, 2009)

It's been my experience as an IT semi-pro, that HP drivers rarely 'play nice'.


----------



## pknoot (Jun 22, 2009)

Beat, my intuition says you should find another printer for photo work!  This printer was never really designed for fine art printing, rather it is an office workhorse.  Having said that, take a peek at page 1'5 of the User Guide, where it describes the Manual Color settings for RGB color.  "None" is the option to choose here.  As Brad says, HP office printers don't always cooperate, so good luck!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 22, 2009)

pknoot said:


> Beat, my intuition says you should find another printer for photo work!  This printer was never really designed for fine art printing, rather it is an office workhorse.  Having said that, take a peek at page 1'5 of the User Guide, where it describes the Manual Color settings for RGB color.  "None" is the option to choose here.  As Brad says, HP office printers don't always cooperate, so good luck!



Peter,

Thank you for your hints.

I know the HP Laserjets are not meant to be good photo printers, I bought and use mine as my office workhorse, being quite satisfied with it as this.

But sometimes I'd also like to use it for printig of a photo or two, just to illustrate or show around something. My more important stuff I send to the lab or produce a photo book with.

But even then it would be nice to achieve somewhat reallistic colors. Also, i might be naive but I thought if I do everything right (calibrate display, calibrate printer, use profiles), it should be possible to get acceptable colors.

Regarding the "none" option you mentionned, please have a look at my very first post in this thread:
This is where the problem starts, I do not have the "none" choice in my printer drivers, as documented in the manual :(

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2009)

Can you post screenshots of your driver settings - that might give us a few clues.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 23, 2009)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Can you post screenshots of your driver settings - that might give us a few clues.



Victoria,

Unfortunately my drivers are in German, hope you can guess:
Printing Preferences, Color Tab:




Printing Preferences, Advanced Tab, ICM Method:




Driver Properties, Color Management:





The profile "CP35'5x HP Photo Paper 22'" I created myself trying to profile the printer with Spyder3Print. But profiling/calibrating makes no sense as long as I cannot deactivate color management while printing the target.


----------



## pknoot (Jun 23, 2009)

Your first post mentions "Color Themes"; according to the manual, you need to look under Manual Color Settings.  From your images, this would be:

Farbe>Manuell>Einstellungen

You should see the "None" option there.....


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 23, 2009)

pknoot said:


> Your first post mentions "Color Themes"; according to the manual, you need to look under Manual Color Settings.  From your images, this would be:
> 
> Farbe>Manuell>Einstellungen
> 
> You should see the "None" option there.....



Peter,

Under manual color settings, there is nothing like none, but stuff like
Edge Control (Off, Light, Normal, Maximum)
Neutral Gray (Black Only, 4-Color)
options for Text, Graphics and Photographs
Haftone (Detail, Smoth)
options for Text, Graphics and Photographs
I've attached the relevant manual pages to this post, it all looks exactly as described there, besides that under color themes there is no "none" optioen :(

Thanks for your Tips 

Beat


----------



## billg71 (Jun 25, 2009)

Beat,

Try this for a workaround:

In LR, choose sRGB for your printer profile. In the HP driver, just set it for Standard(sRGB). You won't get the benefit of a custom profile, but you should get prints pretty close to what you're seeing on the screen. With a printer that wasn't specifically designed for photo printing, that's probably going to be about the best you can do.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 25, 2009)

In your instruction manual pages, the 5th one, it mentions a None option in the dropdown list, which it sounds like turns off the printer colour management.  In theory, that's the option you'd use with LR set to 'Lightroom manages colour' and your profile set in LR, or there's always Bill's option.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 27, 2009)

Victoria Bampton said:


> In your instruction manual pages, the 5th one, it mentions a None option in the dropdown list, which it sounds like turns off the printer colour management.  In theory, that's the option you'd use with LR set to 'Lightroom manages colour' and your profile set in LR, or there's always Bill's option.



Victoria,

That's exactly what I tried to address with my very first post in this thread:
The "none" option only exists in my manual and not in my printer driver(s) :(

I thought somebody with a similar printer driver would be able to give me a hint, in the HP forum I don't get any answers at all :(

Thanks anyway for your suggestions, I guess I have to live with printer-managed color and with having thrown out the money for the Spyder3Print :(

Beat


----------



## pknoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Beat,

I think the money is well spent on the Spyder; it's the printer that's your problem.  There are some great low-cost inkjet alternatives from Epson and Canon (less than $5'') that will instantly remove your headaches and are likely to give you far better photo prints (as in archival quality fine art) than a color laser could ever achieve.  And you could use the Spyder to its fullest!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 28, 2009)

I vote with Peter here. (I'm currently in the same boat with a ColorMunki).


----------



## icewather (Oct 22, 2012)

*Beat Gossweiler - ist das Problem gelöst?*

Hallo Beat
Habe mich gefreut, auf dieses Forum zu stossen, weil ich das genau gleiche massive Farbproblem mit dem HP 3505 habe. Doch ich meine, dass es möglich ist, die Farbbearbeitung durch den Drucker auszuschalten. Im PCL-Treiber kann ich ein anderes ICC-Profil wählen und im PostScript-Treiber lässt sich genau sagen, wer die Farbverwaltung bestimmt: Der Drucker, die Software oder eben niemand - deaktiviert. - Ich arbeite mit Win 7/64 und habe die Vista 64 installiert, da es keine für Win 7 gibt.

Ich wäre interessiert an deinen Lösungen. Falls du dir dieses Thread noch ansiehst und zurückschreibst, würde ich mich freuen.
Greetings - von Beat (ist kein Joke, heisse auch so)


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 26, 2012)

Hallo Beat,

Ich habe die Versuche aufgegeben. In der Zwischenzeit arbeite ich mit Win7 und Driver Version 10/29/2010, 61.109.9.8874, welche mir noch viel weniger Optionen zur Verfügung stellt.

Sorry, dass ich nicht weiterhelfen kann.



			
				b_gossweiler said:
			
		

> Hi Beat,
> 
> I have given up on it. In the meantime, I'm using Win7 with Driver Version 10/29/2010, 61.109.9.8874, which even offers much less options than before.
> 
> Sorry I can't help you any more on this issue.



Beat


----------



## icewather (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Beat
Danke für deine Antwort. Zz lasse ich gerade bei http://www.drucker-kalibrieren.com/ eine spezifische ICC-Datei erstellen. So wie ich meine zu wissen, kann ich  dann im Druckertreiber angeben, dass ich mit diesem Profil drucken will. Ich hoffe auf ein gutes Resultat.
Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 2, 2012)

icewather said:


> Hi Beat
> Thanks for your answer. Right now, I'm getting a specific ICC file from http://www.drucker-kalibrieren.com/. As far as I know I can specify this profile in the printer driver. I hope for good results.
> Beat



Danke für die Info, halte uns bitte über die Resultate auf dem Laufenden.

Thanks for the info, please keep us posted about the results.

Beat


----------



## icewather (Nov 7, 2012)

Hallo Beat,
habe nun bei http://www.drucker-kalibrieren.com/ ein ICC-Profil erstellen lassen und das ICM-Management in den Druckertreibern deaktiviert. In Win7 wird das ICC-Profil als Standard des CP-3505 gewählt. Das Resultat ist wirklich beachtlich. Die Farben sind echt viel besser und haben vor allem den ewigen Rotstich verloren. Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen.
lg Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 8, 2012)

icewather said:


> Hi Beat,
> I did order an ICC profile from http://www.drucker-kalibrieren.com/ and de-activate the ICM Management in the printer drivers. In Win7, I chose the ICC profile as standard for the CP-3505. The results are quite astonishing. The colors look a lot better, and the constant red cast is gone. I can really recommend this.
> Rgds, Beat



Hallo Beat,

Vielen Dank für die Info. Kannst Du bitte mal noch einen Screen-Shot der Einstellungen im Drucker-Treiber hier hochladen sowie eine Information darüber, was Du im LR Druck-Dialog unter "Profil" einstellst?



			
				b_gossweiler said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. Could you please post a screen shot of the settings in your printer driver here, as well as some information on what you chose under "Profile" in the LR print dialog?



Danke und Gruss
Beat


----------



## icewather (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Beat,
Das kann ich gerne machen:
Foto1: Druckertreiber Version Vista 64Bit
Foto2: Farbprofil über die Farbverwaltung im Druckertreiber einbinden
Foto3: ICM-Management deaktivieren
Foto4: In LR 4.2 beim Farbmanagement das Profil einbinden

Klappt wirklich gut!! Würde dir das ICC-Profil auch zur Verfügung stellen - natürlich nicht in einem öffentlichen Download, da es kostenpflichtig war 

lg Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 8, 2012)

Danke, Beat.

Ich denke ich werde mir mal selbst ein Profile erstellen lassen, denn das Profil muss ja auf das einzelne Gerät stimmen.


			
				b_gossweiler said:
			
		

> Thanks, Beat.
> I think I might order a profile myself, as the profile needs to match the characteristics of the specific printer.



Beat


----------



## Irgendwer (Nov 23, 2012)

Salut allerseits,

auf der Suche nach einem Farbprofil für den kürzlich von mir als Occasion erworbenen HP CP3505x bin ich auf diese Diskussion hier gestoßen. Meine ersten Versuche mit dem Drucker waren prinzipiell vielversprechend, doch der recht deutliche Rotstich und die allgemeine Abweichung von den Farbtönen des Ausgangsbildes ließen schnell den Wunsch aufkommen, das Farbprofil anzupassen. Daher hätte ich großes Interesse daran, die von icewather vorgestellte Methode nachzuvollziehen. Mir ist bewusst, dass die im ICC-Profil hinterlegte Anpassung druckerspezifisch ist, doch denke ich, dass die gröbsten Fehler auch mit einem nur modellspezifischen Profil auszumerzen sein sollten. 

Ich würde mich also sehr freuen, dürfte ich das ICC-Profil ausprobieren - gegebenenfalls natürlich auch bei entsprechender Kostenbeteiligung (wobei ich keine Ahnung habe, welchen Betrag der Dienstleister für die Erstellung eines Profils nimmt).

Danke und Gruß,

Christian


----------



## icewather (Nov 24, 2012)

Hallo Christian
Du kannst mich gerne mal direkt kontaktieren, falls das in diesem Forum erlaubt ist 
(Mailadresse aus Sicherheitsgründen gelöscht)
Allerdings kann ich dir erst in 10 Tagen antworten.
lg Beat


----------

